# Avocadoes may triple IVF success!!!



## Mrs Courage (Jun 6, 2015)

Ladies,

I found this article while browsing for nutrition ideas when undergoing IVF (I failed my 1st cycle and will be undergoing my 2nd cycle in November). The Daily Mail article states that eating avocadoes may triple IVF success, I have also seen this mentioned in other research. Might be worth including in our diets, I have started out already!   

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2168494/Avocado-diet-triples-chance-success-couples-undergoing-IVF.html

/links


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Did it over both my cycles... both failed. If youve got nothing wrong then great.. maybe it will do something, anything wrong then no amount of 'fertility foods' is going to change the outcome. 

Being healthy is always a good start so its not a bad thing incorporating it into your diet, just dont assume its a magic bfp magnet. They'll help you with egg quality during stimms as mine was top notch apparently.... both recipients got bfps.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

As a nutritionist I have always enjoyed eating avocados because I'm aware of its health benefits. However,  I don't think it contributed to my bfp, I think the importance is just eating healthy PRIOR to treatment, it's no use just start eating healthy once treatment starts.  Your body takes time to become healthy.  Exercise helps a lot too. Basically start treating your body as if you are pregnant already, and eat as you would if you were pregnant. Cutting out caffeine and detoxing my body months before treatment is what I think worked for me.


----------

